# Billboard



## up in smoke (Apr 1, 2007)

I thought this was hilarious!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Apr 1, 2007)

Good one Carl..


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 1, 2007)

Boy that sure could be taken a number of ways now couldn't it?

ROFLMAO!


----------



## meowey (Apr 1, 2007)

OMG - ROTFLOL!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Apr 1, 2007)

Just telling it the way it should be..........lol


----------



## bigal (Apr 1, 2007)

Smile'n Bob should be the one on the board!  LOL

Amazing what we can show the public compared to yrs ago.

That is good advertising...............but for who/what?  After see'n that message, don't know if I'd be head'n to the groc. store or home!

Nice one UIS!  LOL!


----------



## smokincowboy (Apr 1, 2007)

saved that one  so I could smile again later


----------



## cajunsmoker (Apr 1, 2007)

ROFLMAO,  (oinkin for a boinkin
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 )


----------



## larry maddock (Apr 1, 2007)

most excellent


----------



## up in smoke (Apr 1, 2007)

Wait! Wasn’t that a Crosby, Stllls & Nash song? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









   da da da da one you’re with, snicker snicker…


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 2, 2007)

.......... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













........... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 !!!!!!!!


----------

